# California May Soon Mandate Uber & Lyft Shift To Electric Vehicles



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The god almighty setting rules for air pollution levels in California is the California Air Resources Board, better known as CARB. The body has been operating since the 60s, and has not hesitated in the past to make up rules to force California car dealers to populate the state with a % of pure electric cars.

The latest push comes at the end of this year when proposals from the Clean Cars Program are due, with compliance commencing in 2023.

_"Regulation will be focused primarily around the idea of % eVMT (electric vehicle miles traveled), and counting only those miles covered by battery electric and fuel cell vehicles. PHEVs won't be counted because there is no standardized, centralized way of knowing when and how often PHEV drivers actually plug in-with some studies showing that a significant portion never do.

As per SB 1014, the __Clean Cars Program__ will submit its proposal to the CARB board by the end of the year. Network companies would then submit two-year plans by January 2022, but the first compliance year for the new standard would be 2023."_

https://www.greencarreports.com/new...re-electric-cars-for-uber-and-lyft-here-s-how
________________________________
BTW, Uber supposedly ran a pilot program in Austin, Texas; Los Angeles, Sacramento, San Diego, and San Francisco, California; Montreal; and Seattle that paid drivers $1 extra per ride if they drove an EV. Did anyone here benefit from that program?

https://www.greencarreports.com/news/1117330_uber-starts-paying-drivers-to-buy-electric


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

queue the lawsuits.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on ATesla for Uber and this is just the push I needed


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on ATesla for Uber and this is just the push I needed


....if it were real, it might push me too. But a dollar a ride extra? big whopping deal.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ....if it were real, it might push me too. But a dollar a ride extra? big whopping deal.


f the money. I do it for the planet, small fury animals and I am into hairy chics


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...for it to be a real push they need to subsidize the purchase of a Tesla or like.....Just saying.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

I can't wait when the whole country is driving electric cars, while I am driving a Ram 2500 Turbo Diesel. Just to piss everyone off 😁


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

FYI Tesla just reduced their price by few thousands today


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TSLA gross margin is between 20-25% and the Chinese TSLA cars will have cheaper batteries .
Volkswagen will have a sub 20,000$ E car in the Euro land. Sub 20,000$ and 250 mile range will attract customers .


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

I am just worried that they could ban some cars like a 14 MPG truck. Can the government do that at some point?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> I am just worried that they could ban some cars like a 14 MPG truck. Can the government do that at some point?


They can, but every Trump voter drives an F150 so it's not too likely. Only in CA, maybe.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> They can, but every Trump voter drives an F150 so it's not too likely. Only in CA, maybe.


Hey I am not a Trump voter but I love F-150s &#128513;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Hey I am not a Trump voter but I love F-150s &#128513;


Bear likes to park his minivan next to crew cab short bed F150s at Home Depot and then load a sheet of plywood in the van and close the gate, and watch the F150 owners weep :laugh:


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear likes to park his minivan next to crew cab short bed F150s at Home Depot and then load a sheet of plywood in the van and close the gate, and watch the F150 owners weep :laugh:


You will make them weep even more if you upgrade your Van to 2021 AWD Toyota Sienna with an MPG of 33.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> I can't wait when the whole country is driving electric cars, while I am driving a Ram 2500 Turbo Diesel. Just to piss everyone off &#128513;


Yea, I can't wait for a AA battery to cost $10. They are already getting ridiculously expensive as is. What do batteries cost in Mexico? Might add that to my list of things to stock up on when we go there next time.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> You will make them weep even more if you upgrade your Van to 2021 AWD Toyota Sienna with an MPG of 33.


Bear only finds this:

https://www.edmunds.com/toyota/sienna/
Which does not have 33MPG rating and the second row seats don't stow in the floor. When bear has to carry a service animal, boom, second row seat drops in the floor and dog goes on blanket on the floor. Happy pax, happy bear (although bears do not like dogs in general).

Bear is a large _ursus americanus_. Asian cars are built more for _helarctos malayanus_ sized bears.

Bear will stick with bear's 2013 Dodge and save the $25K difference. Bear never liked Toyotas anyway. Bear's former mate had a Corolla. Its engine kept running long after bear wished it would die because all of the electronic geegaws broke 100K miles ago and somehow it costs more to fix them than the car is worth. No thanks.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> ...for it to be a real push they need to subsidize the purchase of a Tesla or like.....Just saying.


Teslas are already subsidized by taxpayers, what's a few thousand more...



DriverMark said:


> Yea, I can't wait for a AA battery to cost $10. They are already getting ridiculously expensive as is. What do batteries cost in Mexico? Might add that to my list of things to stock up on when we go there next time.


10 dollars? Where are you shopping at?

I just bought a package of 500 AAA batteries at the 99 cents only store for the non 99 cent only price of two dollars and 99 cents.

Ok, maybe it wasn't 500 but it must have been at least 25.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I remember when California said that X number of vehicles imported to California had to be zero emission. So manufacturers sent cars to California without engines. Zero emissions.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

observer said:


> Teslas are already subsidized by taxpayers, what's a few thousand more...


Not any more.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

That does apartment dwellers a lot of good: no means of charging at home for many of them, including me.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

observer said:


> Teslas are already subsidized by taxpayers, what's a few thousand more...
> 
> 
> 10 dollars? Where are you shopping at?
> ...


I said..... "Yea, I can't wait for a AA battery to cost $10." ..... as in the future .... Honest question, is there enough natural resources to battery power everything that is being wanted to be battery powered?? 300 million vehicles in the US, give or take. As demand continues to increase for batteries, how much will batteries cost in 5 years, 10 years, 20 years from now?? .... which is why I said "I can't wait".... as in the future....

I don't have an issue with battery powered whatever. Can the world produce enough batteries to run everything that gas currently does? Maybe the answer is yes to that, I really don't know.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I don't have an issue with battery powered whatever. Can the world produce enough batteries to run everything that gas currently does? Maybe the answer is yes to that, I really don't know.


Fuel cells, yes, that just requires water. Lithium batteries, who knows?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> queue the lawsuits.


Senate Bill 210 didn't care about all the truckers who would go out business and lose everything with the new emission standards so I doubt CA and/or CARB is worried about lawsuits ants!

It's kinda of funny though that CA passes AB5 to protect ants then tells them they can't drive their non-electric cars! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Teslas are already subsidized by taxpayers, what's a few thousand more...


not sure u got my point. If the state will 'require' EV for RS, they must subsidize the premium cost of said vehicle. No matter, this will never happen. they have better luck requiring taxi's to be EV.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

SHalester said:


> not sure u got my point. If the state will 'require' EV for RS, they must subsidize the premium cost of said vehicle. No matter, this will never happen. they have better luck requiring taxi's to be EV.


San Francisco taxis get big tax breaks when they buy hybrid. Pretty sure there will be future incentives for EVs too. For RS, it asks for regulations. And regulations will affect drivers. CA will become like NYC and trust me RS in NYC is a painful process.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I would laugh so hard if this sunk uber right after they won the AB5/employee classification thing...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The write-up made reference to a % of the fleet being made up of BEVs. It will likely be incremental. There is one or two things Uber could do to incentivize drivers into EVs that would not be dollars out of pocket. Plus, there are a number of incentives and organizations in Cali already pushing EVs. Those incentives may well spill over to subsidizing EV based rideshare cars.

But who knows?


----------

